# Frage zu NetBeans ( Console)



## Uzi21 (9. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Liebes Forum,

ich habe eine Frage. Ich möchte nun gerne in NetBeans per Console programmieren, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich die auswählen kann. Ich habe vorher immer nur mit dem jFrame gearbeitet.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Console auswählen kann, um darin zu programmieren?
Also ich will nicht direkt in ihr programmieren, sondern das Ergebnis was ich programmiere, in ihr ausgelesen bekommen. Ich schreibe das lieber nochmal, bevor doofe Kommentare kommen 


LG


----------



## Gucky (9. Mrz 2014)

Du willst von der GUI Programmierung zurück zur Konsole? Also zu dem, was auch öfter mal als "DOS Modus" bezeichnet wird? Dann musst du einfach den Dialog zwischen Nutzer und Programm mit System.out, System.err (auch Ausgabe) und System.in ablaufen lassen aber warum willst du diesen Rückschritt machen?


----------



## Uzi21 (9. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

ja genau, ich möchte halt ein CMD Fenster (Dos Fenster haben).
Ich möchte gerne, was ich programmiere darin haben, weil mich das einfach interessiert 
Das muss ich einfach in die Main Class packen, oder?

LG


----------



## Gucky (9. Mrz 2014)

Nö. Das Schöne an der Konsole ist, dass du an die "GUI" von überall ran kommst. Der System.out sowieso und System.in auch da musst du nur mit Multithreading aufpassen. Da weiß ich nicht, wie das abläuft, wenn zwei Threads etwas eingegeben haben wollen.
Aber bedenke, dass nur Text möglich ist. Wenn du Bilder haben willst, musst du die mit Text "malen".


----------



## Uzi21 (9. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

ja Texte ist schon klar 
Könntest du mr vllt ein kurzes Code Beispiel geben?

LG

EDIT:

Sowas will ich halt machen bloß mit JAVA und halt in NETBeans

[VB.Net Tutorial] 1 Console [Deutsch] - YouTube


----------



## stg (9. Mrz 2014)

Ich glaube es ist niemanden so _richtig _klar, was überhaupt deine Frage ist..

Ein einfaches Programm, welches auf die Konsole schreibt, ist das folgende Standardbeispiel:


```
class Hello {
  public static void main(String [] args) {
    System.out.println("Hello world!");
  }
}
```

Aus NetBeans heraus kannst du das direkt mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
SHIFT+F6
```
 (Run File) ausführen. Die Ausgabe erfolgt dann in der in NetBeans eingebetteten Konsole.


----------



## Uzi21 (10. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

So weit war ich schon lange..jedoch möchte ich auch beim Debuggen ein schwazes cmd fenster sehen. geht das überhaupt?


----------



## stg (10. Mrz 2014)

Wenn das Ausgabefenster unbedingt schwarz sein muss, dann änder doch einfach die Hintergrund- und Schriftfarbe :lol: (rechtsklick ins Ausgabefenster -> Setting ...)

...und nochmal: Wenn du eigentlich etwas ganz anderes willst, dann klär uns einfach darüber auf.


----------



## Uzi21 (10. Mrz 2014)

@stg

Ich weiß ja nicht wo drin dein Problem liegt, aber ich habe die ganze Zeit gesagt, das ich mein Programm 
in einer *schwarzen DOS Console * ausgegeben haben will! Ich habe sogar ein Video gepostet, daher verstehe ich nicht wie du es nicht verstehen kannst...naja egal, wollte ich dir *nochmal* mitteilen!


----------



## Gucky (10. Mrz 2014)

Bitte streitet euch nicht. Das führt zu gar nichts außer einem Flamewar, den keineer gebrauchen kann 

Ist das nicht egal, in welchem Fenster dein Programm im Debug Modus ausgegeben wird? Kannst du denn trotzdem Eingaben tätigen?


----------



## dcc (10. Mrz 2014)

Glaube das geht nicht, da Java über eine IDE kein CMD Fenster bekommt.
Console (Java Platform SE 7 )

Teste mal:


```
Console cons = System.console();
		if (cons == null) {
		System.out.println("Bekomme keine Konsole auf");
}
```

Wenn das geht, dann kannst du über cons auch direkt in die Konsole schreiben. In der IDE sollte das cons Zeug nicht sichtbar sein. Daher auch die Console Klasse, die ist für command line 

In Eclipse geht dies auch nicht. Du kannst aber:
- eine .jar erzeugen und in der CMD starten
- direkt in der CMD das netbeans projekt kompilieren
- plugin installieren (?) welches das komplierte file per cmd aufruft und dort startet
- dein Glück mit Linux probieren 

/edit
habe das gefunden: 





> - open Project Properties->Running and set "Console Type" to "Output Window (output only)"
> - run the project, console output is redirected to the "Output Window", everything is OK



oder Windows->Output->Terminal. Keine Ahnung, ich hasse Bohnen^^


----------



## Uzi21 (11. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

danke schon einmal, das du mein Problem verstaden hast  .
Ähm, würde das nicht vllt. sogar im JAVA Editor gehen? Hast du den schon mal ausprobiert?
Ansonsten gehe ich auf Linux, weil ich mich eh einmal mit dem Kram auseinandersetzten wollte.


Vielen Dank aber schon einmal  

EDIT: Ich nutze nun den JavaEditor, wo das mit der Konsole geht! Vielen Dank für dein Hilfe trotzdem .


LG


----------

